# History of the Bicycle



## 6079SmithW (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey guys!

Looking at the history of motorbikes lead me onto Bicycles - and then to Velocipedes!

Check out the "official" line on them at Velocipede - Wikipedia

So in 1870, this wooden piece of trash was the best thing that we could design - for the cobbled streets of Paris? I sense we are being lied to! 






	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

What about some of the other inventions of the 1870's for comparison - to see if this is a reasonable level of tech for even the official capability of the era


----------



## msw141 (Dec 1, 2020)

it certainly seems suspect that a bicycle hadn't been conceived prior to the 1800s.  We had wheels, pulleys, gears, clockwork, even chariots for such a long time.  Archimedes or DaVinci never created one?


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 1, 2020)

Unless you think of it in line of a 'post-reset' type invention - in which case the timing of its invention makes sense (I suspect you do!).

One thing that is peculiar is that it required a patent. The nature of patents I find strange. For one could easily re-imagine the patent system to be more a method of control for what tech is allowed by a particular society. And also for those in the know - putting out a shopping / ingredient list of inventions they can make money from.
_(I think I read this idea from someone on SH 1.0, sorry that I cannot remember who it was, as I would like to give credit not take it)._


Whilst there is some "history" of patents from "ancient hellas", and 16th Century England. It would appear that most of the Patenting happened around the 18th / 19th Century.

I'm speculating that if there was a reset - a bicycle (a relatively simple invention) would perhaps be one of the first things to occur after. Along with other things such as the History of Photography, I would hazard a guess that the dates that these come into existence, could perhaps be a yardstick for a possible reset timeline.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 1, 2020)

There's probably an entire level in the Vatican sub-basement that is filled with ancient bicycles that they collected after the mudflood to remove them from the public record.  The bones and skulls were stashed in the catacombs below Paris.

I thought for sure I could find some tangential evidence of their existence.  Not direct evidence, but like scrawled in the margins of some codex or a detail in the background of a Heironymous Bosch painting.  Something like that.  I was able to find examples of wheels and wheelbarrows and carts, but no bicycles yet.  But I will keep an eye out for it.

Just some examples of wheel objects in some Heironymous Bosch painting.  These are just small details blown up from a much larger painting.  These are early 1500s. 


In this example, this text is (I think) called The Hours of Catherine of Cleves.  I think it is a prayerbook.  The artwork on the left is called The Mouth of Hell and this was dated to about 1440 AD.

What's that thing in the corner?

Now I'm not saying wheelbarrows are hi-tech, but if you have this, then I can't believe bicycles are outside of your reach.  For people that walked or rode smelly donkeys to get around, you have to think people spent idle time wondering if there wasn't a better means of conveyance.

This one I found interesting, it is in a painting called Last Judgment by Lucas Cranach the Elder, assumed to be from 1520-1525 AD, in a church in Germany.

What's that at the bottom?

So close. 

If you've made it this far, you are probably wondering why I'm focusing on this at all since they had depictions of carriages and chariots as far back as this Standard of Ur from 2500 BC:

or this meticulously detailed chariot in gold from roughly 400 BC


One reason for that would be that I just found this stuff after the others, but also medieval artwork tends to have a lot of minutia going on in the backgrounds.  One of them surely has to have captured evidence of a bike predating what is currently accepted as the first.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 1, 2020)

It certainly seems strange that in the years between the romans, or even further back that some bright spark did not think to connect two wheels together, i seem to remember something about chinese bicycles but alas the googley has seemed to have 1984ed it!


----------



## msw141 (Dec 1, 2020)

I found this graphic depicting the accepted history of bicycles.  (very long graphic)


At the top was this entry.  I never heard of this before.




I checked into Giovanni Fontana and i think he probaby deserves his own thread, and likely someone already had one on the original forum, I'll have to look.

Giovanni Fontana was an engineer and multi-discipline scientist that predates Leonardo Davinci.  He lived in Venice from 1395 to 1455 AD.  I did a quick browse, and will post just a couple of the interesting tidbits I saw.   

From this site, it sounds like he was into automatons and complex clockwork mechanisms.  He also had access to ancient texts possessing ancient knowledge.

_*Fontana had a wide range of interests and studied mechanical arts from the Greek and Arabic texts, reading historical works on optics, astrology and alchemy (intrinsic medical studies back then), pneumatic and hydraulic mechanics, military machines and the art of memory.*_

Some pictures of his automata concepts from his treatist called _Bellicorum instrumentorum liber, cum figuris et fictitys litoris conscriptus_ (Illustrated and encrypted book of war instruments):



_*In the early 1420s, Fontana's career in Padua must have been struck down by accusations of witchcraft. When witnesses at Padua exclaimed that a torpedo he had designed must run by diabolic power, he refuted them with contempt: the device was purely mechanical, as befitted a maker who was also a master of both medieval Archimedean statics and optics and of Renaissance engineering craft.*_

I don't know for sure, but I suspect this might be that torpedo device.  It looks rocket powered, so maybe it's not the mechanically propelled device mentioned above. 


This guy definitely could have built a bicycle.  This is his concept that was mentioned at the top that contained gears that were operated with rope.


----------



## JohnNada (Dec 2, 2020)

From what I could find, it looks like a fella named Karl Drais is credited with inventing the first version of what we would consider to be a bicycle in 1813, roughly 400 years after Fontana’s collection of fantastical war machines and hand powered cars. Source
Of course, according to Wikipoodia Karl Drais also invented such classics as the typewriter, the stenograph, a device to record piano music to paper, the first meat grinder, and two human powered four wheeled vehicles, the second of which he presented to the Vienna congress as they were dividing up Europe after “defeating” “Napoleon.” All of this while acting as a civil servant forest official. Interesting guy to say the least. Here’s an artist’s rendition of Karl enjoying his new found toy....wait, I meant to say his invention:


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 2, 2020)

JohnNada said:


> From what I could find, it looks like a fella named Karl Drais is credited with inventing the first version of what we would consider to be a bicycle in 1813, roughly 400 years after Fontana’s collection of fantastical war machines and hand powered cars. Source
> Of course, according to Wikipoodia Karl Drais also invented such classics as the typewriter, the stenograph, a device to record piano music to paper, the first meat grinder, and two human powered four wheeled vehicles, the second of which he presented to the Vienna congress as they were dividing up Europe after “defeating” “Napoleon.” All of this while acting as a civil servant forest official. Interesting guy to say the least. Here’s an artist’s rendition of Karl enjoying his new found toy....wait, I meant to say his invention:
> View attachment 3575


What a loaded pic that is, masonic triangles and i am sure that is a reversed eye of RA on the front end, half a century before the pyramids were found.

I am sure the eye of ra was something do do with fractions!


Maybe it's just my confirmation bias!


----------



## JohnNada (Dec 2, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> JohnNada said:
> 
> 
> > From what I could find, it looks like a fella named Karl Drais is credited with inventing the first version of what we would consider to be a bicycle in 1813, roughly 400 years after Fontana’s collection of fantastical war machines and hand powered cars. Source
> ...


I’m quite certain you are correct in spotting the eye! As you can see in this other illustration, the same curves that create the image of the iris are not present:



In fact, I have had some difficulty finding any other image showing those same curves. Certainly interesting that wiki chose the image with the most symbolism present to show him on his invention. That being said, I could not find anything solidly pointing to Drais being a mason. However, it does appear that he may have been a puppet to some much higher power individuals who ensured everything was taken from him once he had served his purpose.

All of that being said, I still find it difficult to believe that out of nowhere, Drais just happens to invent a bicycle, typewriter, meat grinder, and a couple of hand powered vehicles with little background in the field of mechanics.....and is then granted an honorary title of Professor of Mechanics.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 2, 2020)

Could it be that instead of a great mudflood or cataclysm, the cataclysmic event was purely authoritarians cracking down every few hundred years or so, much like the reset going on right now...

Using as someone excellently alluded to, the patent office to curb any new inventions. 

Maybe some of these wooden bicycles are inventors trying to work around laws at the time forbidding travel by X means etc.

Such excellent contributions thanks guys KD would have been proud


----------



## BStankman (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't believe this is 2000 years old, and I don't particularly trust this this guy.
But like most of the 1800 patents, they were probably stolen ideas.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zHHPCAao4k_
​
My best guess is these were around for a long time, and really didn't have a demand prior to industrialization and fractional reserve banking destroying the standard of living.  A horse or an oxen was probably easily afforded by all families to ride or pull their wagon.
And only the most outlandish would desire a bicycle or a human powered rickshaw.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 2, 2020)

I like that guy b/c there aren't many english language youtubers that cover these wonderful sites in south asia the way there are for Egypt and South America.  when I was searching for old bicycle information he was plastered all over the results which was weird because I think his channel is relatively small.  The reason for him being prominent in the results was that he got fact-check swatted by Snopes and bunch of other similar outfits.  They say that this temple was "renovated" in 1902 or something which explains the bicycle.  Who the f*ck renovates a 2000 year old temple with new and contemporary carvings?  It really doesn't make sense, partially because it's in relief so did they really chip away from an existing pillar?  did they remove another carving or was it just unfinished stone?  Seems odd, but whatever fine so be it.  For me, any time I see the debunk police get triggered so hard like that I have to wonder if he's not scratching the surface on something.   I remember him posting videos saying that his channel was going to get banned and he didn't know why.  It seems clear now it's the residual effect of being the target of these narrative gatekeepers.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020

Just saw that Praveen has nearly a million subscribers, I didn't mean to call him a small channel.  I started watching his videos a few years ago, I didn't realize he got that big.  good for him.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 2, 2020)

Look up or out for 'early' images of pulleys to see the probability they had bikes. Bikes are basically an endless pulley.
Endless ropes are another marker for when bikes came into use.

The whole point of the patent system is to put all things under the patent registrars lock and key.


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 3, 2020)

Thinking, post - reset... I wonder if this is how we started back out...


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe through lack of available metal manufacturing? Using wood as a last resort


----------



## Tetrahedra (Dec 4, 2020)

Nothing has been invented in the last decades or centuries, except for our fake history. 
Everything existed before, but was destroyed. Not that long ago. Then brought back by AC-Thors in a retroengineered form. 
Everything has been turned into big business, profit for the parasitic EL-ites. 

This bike is a relief on the Karang temple in Bali, indonesia.


it's an artistic depiction of "ancient Tech", electromagnetic bike.


----------



## JohnNada (Dec 4, 2020)

Tetrahedra said:


> Nothing has been invented in the last decades or centuries, except for our fake history.
> Everything existed before, but was destroyed. Not that long ago. Then brought back by AC-Thors in a retroengineered form.
> Everything has been turned into big business, profit for the parasitic EL-ites.
> 
> ...


As cool as it would be that this relief depicts and ancient bicycle, it appears this has been Debunked. I guess that begs the question of who debunks the debunkers?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 4, 2020)

With an army of "fact checkers" at the ready - isn't this the kind of cover story we should expect?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 4, 2020)

I had a peruse of an 19th century encyclopedia for bicycle and the entry mirrored the wikipedia entry. 
Interestingly the word axle or its variation axel didn't warrant an entry!

The Bali temple stone carving is missing forks and indeed axles!


----------



## msw141 (Dec 4, 2020)

JohnNada said:


> it appears this has been Debunked.





6079SmithW said:


> With an army of "fact checkers" at the ready - isn't this the kind of cover story we should expect?



I resisted posting that bali mural because I did read the fact-check on it and it had sufficient detail to make sense.

However, I'm still skeptical about the Panchavarnaswamy temple "debunking" because they claim that contemporary carvings were added during a turn of the century renovation......ok so where are the pictures of other contemporary objects from that temple?  I've looked online and I cannot find any.  This should be mandatory for the fact-checker to show, but as we know they are so lazy.  Think about it, Praveen's video would have included those assuming he was believing them to OOPARTs.    But he only shows the bike, and I've rewatched the video and there's no glimpse of other carvings that look out of place.

I could use some other eyes on these pictures.  I found them in digging into this topic. On the first two  I get references to Panchavarnaswamy temple but I'm not sure of that, it looks different.  And the third one says Bali but this doesn't look like the debunked one.  the caption said it was depicting the Dutch arriving on bikes which appears to reference the 1906 intervention.


----------



## Sapioit (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't have time to search this right now, but I think we should also look for other vehicles which weren't pulled by animals (including humans). Maybe they didn't need bikes because they all had carts, or as we know them today, cars.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 12, 2021)

The hard part was the pneumatic tire. Getting it right was a real pain.
I do believe everything has been re-invented from ancient times, ao the bike is a green non-polluting invention of amazing potential.

https://www.thoughtco.com/john-dunlop-charles-goodyear-tires-1991641
*Pneumatic Tires *
Robert William Thomson (1822–1873) invented the actual first vulcanized rubber pneumatic (inflatable) tire. Thomson patented his pneumatic tire in 1845, and while his invention worked well, but it was too costly to catch on.


----------



## JohnNada (Jan 12, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> I don't have time to search this right now, but I think we should also look for other vehicles which weren't pulled by animals (including humans). Maybe they didn't need bikes because they all had carts, or as we know them today, cars.


Great point! I know we have a small thread from the archives on an early Recumbent Bicycle or perhaps a wheelchair. There’s also quite a few posts on things like horseless carriages, but those appear to be around closer to the 19th century. I definitely find it hard to believe that we had a recumbent bike for almost 200 years before someone figured out how to build a bicycle.


----------



## Sapioit (Jan 12, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The hard part was the pneumatic tire. Getting it right was a real pain.
> I do believe everything has been re-invented from ancient times, ao the bike is a green non-polluting invention of amazing potential.
> *Pneumatic Tires *
> Robert William Thomson (1822–1873) invented the actual first vulcanized rubber pneumatic (inflatable) tire. Thomson patented his pneumatic tire in 1845, and while his invention worked well, but it was too costly to catch on.


You don't _need_ pneumatic tires. You can simply use suspensions, and you only need one for the seat. If you really want, you _could_ have one for each wheel instead, After all, wood is flexible, so depending on the wood used, the chassis would simply bend when hitting a large bump, and they had cushions for carts, and comfortable rides were only needed on long rides. In fact, having a seat would be a bigger cushion than the cushion itself, since without a seat one is prone to falling off while trying to drive on rough terrain (like a gravel road). I know from experience.


JohnNada said:


> Great point! I know we have a small thread from the archives on an early Recumbent Bicycle or perhaps a wheelchair. There’s also quite a few posts on things like horseless carriages, but those appear to be around closer to the 19th century. I definitely find it hard to believe that we had a recumbent bike for almost 200 years before someone figured out how to build a bicycle.


That trike seems like it could have a reduction gear system, and looks more like a freight/cargo trike, than a wheelchair. Driving it would be very difficult, since it would sway left-and-right by simply trying to move it forward. I mean, it would be better than not moving alone at all, but it looks a lot like those handles were used for changing speeds, or one for changing speeds and one for the clutch, with pedals inside the box.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 13, 2021)

Fun fact: the street where Karl Drais lived is now a red light district. Sorry this doesn't contribute to the thread but I thought I'd mention it, since I was born in Karlsruhe too and lived there till I was four. Edit: the city would be worth a whole thread, maybe if I get to it. Pyramid and everything...


----------



## codis (Jan 13, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The hard part was the pneumatic tire. Getting it right was a real pain.
> I do believe everything has been re-invented from ancient times, ao the bike is a green non-polluting invention of amazing potential.


That is an important part of the modern incarnation of the bicycle.
IMHO inventions arise not only from necessity, but also from some preconditions.
For sure, crafty medieval carpenters could have made wooden bicycles.
But would a user have had any advantage, compared to a pedestrian or rider ?
No, not without paved roads.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 13, 2021)

I don´t believe humans needed two thousand years for development a bicycle or other thinks. First I believe the idea of a bicycle came from a plasma-phenomenon and secondly you can detect a quickly development since 1900. Either before 1900 we had all technologies and lost it around 1900 or we have invented all technologies since 1900 and our history is very short. The grandparents (around 75 years) of my friend told last year they had only morse code machines at their adolescence. This was surprising me because I thought they were further in their technologies.


----------



## Sapioit (Jan 13, 2021)

codis said:


> That is an important part of the modern incarnation of the bicycle.
> IMHO inventions arise not only from necessity, but also from some preconditions.
> For sure, crafty medieval carpenters could have made wooden bicycles.
> But would a user have had any advantage, compared to a pedestrian or rider ?
> No, not without paved roads.


Unless they could have made offroad bikes, which might also be more dangerous than walking, especially since on bike you generally tend to move at higher speeds, and you don't have lateral stabilization.




Akanah said:


> I don´t believe humans needed two thousand years for development a bicycle or other thinks. First I believe the idea of a bicycle came from a plasma-phenomenon and secondly you can detect a quickly development since 1900. Either before 1900 we had all technologies and lost it around 1900 or we have invented all technologies since 1900 and our history is very short. The grandparents (around 75 years) of my friend told last year they had only morse code machines at their adolescence. This was surprising me because I thought they were further in their technologies.


According to the Mandella Effect (or the Retcon Effect, from retroactive continuity), the past is changing, and discoveries and technology are being pushed further back in time, according to the mainstream narative.


----------



## codis (Jan 14, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> Unless they could have made offroad bikes, which might also be more dangerous than walking, especially since on bike you generally tend to move at higher speeds, and you don't have lateral stabilization.


Try biking offroad with a wooden frame, no suspension, and no pneumatic tires ...


----------



## Sapioit (Jan 14, 2021)

codis said:


> Sapioit said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they could have made offroad bikes, which might also be more dangerous than walking, especially since on bike you generally tend to move at higher speeds, and you don't have lateral stabilization.
> ...


It depends on how creative you get with making wooden suspensions. I mean, you know how old vehicles use leaf springs? The same could be used by bikes. Even rope-spring is usable like this, if it doesn't get wet, and it can be protected with a casing, to not get wet.


----------



## codis (Jan 14, 2021)

I mean, look back at the image in the OP's first post.
One could hardly call anything there a suspension.
Or imagine the mentioned medieval carpenter spending days for such leisure items.

My point - the long time between the invention of the wheel and the invention of the bicycle is not due to lacking ingenuity of carpenters and cartwrights.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 14, 2021)

The op machine.Has the exact same wheels as those found on carts and coaches in that it has the iron tyre shrunk onto the wooden wheel.
The seat is on a curved suspension arm connected to the steering column directly over the front axle and connected to the back axle by another curved suspension arm which connects to the rigid frame just before the frame connects to the axle. The joint of these two is beyond the imaginary perpendicular line from the axle this and the position of the frame shows the designer knew that the weight of the rider would be transferred to the axles and their ride would be cushioned by the suspension arms.

The brake clearly acts upon the iron tyre of the rear wheel to bring it to a stop. This wheel is essentially following the front wheel which is the one being pushed along by the pedalling rider. As there doesn't seem to be a free wheel hub on the front wheel then the rider cannot just stop pedalling as the pedals go round with the wheel. The position of the brake makes perfect sense as the rear wheel is the free wheel so to speak.

The steering column all in either iron or steel seems to feature a spring in it, hard to tell for sure from the photo but given the makers evident knowledge of suspension and the need for it I would wager it is a spring and this to would help with the ride of the bike.

Far from being a piece of shit this bike is an extremely well designed thing that has been extremely well engineered.
Codis has a point about mutual arising, though he doesn't phrase it quite like that. This bike could easily cope with an unmetalled compacted gravel or clay surface given the rider a bouncy to our eyes ride but a safe one. It would be much nosier than a modern bike assuming the iron tyre is all there was.
Given the distance between the tyre and the brake block I would argue solid rubber tyres were not in use when this thing was made.
Cobbled as in totally cobbled streets round here were always uncommon things put down where there was high traffic and more often the cobbles were used at the end of streets where they meet another with compacted gravel/clay forming the length of the street. The reason why seems to me to be common sense. The ground that takes the most hit from some wheeled vehicle getting going no matter what is pushing it along is the street meeting another street junction. The initial push down is massively more powerful than the subsequent pushes to keep the thing rolling along. Paris may have had more cobbled streets but I don't know that they were as universal as it is presumed.

Considering the elegance and grace, lightness of material, sparsity of material in that design and then looking at the monstrous shit that modern bikes have become we really are degrading or perhaps we have been conditioned beyond belief into accepting crap as normality.


----------



## zephpilot (Jan 14, 2021)

I need to weight-in here as someone who cycles a lot. Bicycles are surpisingly complex. they have collared bearing's, cranks, brakes and gears. Bearings alone require a degree of industry to produce. The other issue is roads. According to the common narrative, modern roads (macadamised+) were developed alongside bicycles and for bicycles.​​It would be pointless to build a bicycle or 'bicycle shaped object' if it was simply easier to walk or ride a horse. However, as many here suspect, technologies sometimes come and go and people tend to underestimate the ingenuity of the past. Those little e-scooters being very similar to the little Velocopeds of the 1920's comes to mind.​So, even taking into consideration the complexity of cycling and its infrastructure, I still have a suspicion that something similar to the modern bicycle may have existed at some point in history with civilisations that where capable road builders.​​(On a side note, I would like to hear some discussion on 19th century road composition, oddly specific, but if you want to understand a civilisation, you have to know what it's walking on.)​


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 14, 2021)

Seems the maker did not date his bicycles. 




Source

And looking closely at the massive photographs on that page I would suggest these things never went near a cobbled street in Paris. They seem to have been designed for gentleman of leisure and the financial means to buy and maintain them.



> Dating from late 1868 or early 1869, this Michaux Velocipede is in wonderfully original condition. The only non-original parts of the bicycle are one section of rim and one spoke to the front wheel, and the leather cord for the brake has been replaced. Quite a lot of the original black paint is intact showing clearly the details of the decorations and red lining. It has beautifully figured rosewood handles, possibly an optional extra. The spring top oilers, often missing, are present and provide constant lubrication to the front wheel bearings ( see detail below ) Even the original wooden rollers for the brake cord are intact, as is the wooden wedge beneath the saddle and some fragments of the original pigskin for the saddle. The beautiful bronze pedals are counter-weighted to present the pedal in the right position for the riders heel at all times. The machine is in one of the rare smallest sizes, having a 33 inch front wheel. Copied by many, the machines constructed by Michaux & Cie. were rarely matched for quality and elegance of construction



I quite agree with the blog authors assessment.



> For me this is the bicycle as sculpture,



Incidentally that blog may have more road information amongst its pages.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 16, 2021)

I am thinking weird now. I does think all developments and religion symbols consist of suppressed human abilites and have to do with my vision of a kundalini-awakening 2006. A couple of examples: In my Vision I have a twinsoul and I and my twinsoul had a energy-wheel at the belly and at the forehead. The both wheels of the bellys are like the wheels of a bicycle and all 4 wheels of a car are like the wheels of the bellys and the both forehead. The gold or money of this world could be the golden kundalini-energy. Glasses for eye could be only the both wheels of foreheads. And because every wheel on the belly have 4 arms they are a symbol for the swastika and merged together they are the star Istar with 8 arms. And both wheels on belly and both wheels of the foreheads merged together have 12 arms like the 12 apostels or knights of king Arthur. So the world could be the concept of two merged souls. The end of the world could be the seperation of former merged souls. I am still busy with understanding this new Ideas.


----------



## Sapioit (Jan 17, 2021)

Akanah said:


> I am thinking weird now. I does think all developments and religion symbols consist of suppressed human abilites and have to do with my vision of a kundalini-awakening 2006. A couple of examples: In my Vision I have a twinsoul and I and my twinsoul had a energy-wheel at the belly and at the forehead. The both wheels of the bellys are like the wheels of a bicycle and all 4 wheels of a car are like the wheels of the bellys and the both forehead. The gold or money of this world could be the golden kundalini-energy. Glasses for eye could be only the both wheels of foreheads. And because every wheel on the belly have 4 arms they are a symbol for the swastika and merged together they are the star Istar with 8 arms. And both wheels on belly and both wheels of the foreheads merged together have 12 arms like the 12 apostels or knights of king Arthur. So the world could be the concept of two merged souls. The end of the world could be the seperation of former merged souls. I am still busy with understanding this new Ideas.


Interesting info, but I don't think it's relevant to this discussion. I personally think that it is significantly offtopic. There are better threads to discuss that in, in my opinion.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 17, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> Akanah said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking weird now. I does think all developments and religion symbols consist of suppressed human abilites and have to do with my vision of a kundalini-awakening 2006. A couple of examples: In my Vision I have a twinsoul and I and my twinsoul had a energy-wheel at the belly and at the forehead. The both wheels of the bellys are like the wheels of a bicycle and all 4 wheels of a car are like the wheels of the bellys and the both forehead. The gold or money of this world could be the golden kundalini-energy. Glasses for eye could be only the both wheels of foreheads. And because every wheel on the belly have 4 arms they are a symbol for the swastika and merged together they are the star Istar with 8 arms. And both wheels on belly and both wheels of the foreheads merged together have 12 arms like the 12 apostels or knights of king Arthur. So the world could be the concept of two merged souls. The end of the world could be the seperation of former merged souls. I am still busy with understanding this new Ideas.
> ...


Sorry, but I can´t always stay at one thread-theme because all things belong together. I even find it laborious all my ideas spreading of many threads. I don´t think it is bad to tell more other informations in one thread for to look outside the box.


----------



## Sapioit (Jan 20, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Sapioit said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting info, but I don't think it's relevant to this discussion. I personally think that it is significantly offtopic. There are better threads to discuss that in, in my opinion.
> ...


Then it might be a good idea to simply make a thread yourself, in which to connect all those other threads. You can link to those other threads, so others can also see the connections. That way, each thread stays on-topic, because the topic of that thread you make will be connecting other threads.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 13, 2021)

interesting 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m8PmMQK76s_


----------



## Sapioit (Mar 30, 2021)

Interesting find! I also found some scooter/motorcycle antiquitech, supposedly paradropped in WW2.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrEi9IouSeg_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaK88I4-CU8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u433fbWMnp8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvC8tA9o3Q0_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9cRUxPh8mE_





Spoiler: Click here for full images! (For those not logged in.)


----------

